# My Garage Re-Furb



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Just started on my garage - 

Spent the weekend cleaning all of the walls and washing the floor with a hose, brush and some BH - Surfex HD.

The floor is a tamped concrete finish, the tamp marks are not massive but will give you knee ache when detailing the lower parts of the car.
With this in mind i'm going to level the floor tomorrow with some F.Ball leveling screed.

I will then be painting the floor at the weekend with Watco Epoxy Gloss Coat.


I will post up some pictures tomorrow evening of the before and after screed.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Will follow this thread SKY !


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

SKY said:


> I'm going to level the floor tomorrow with some F.Ball leveling screed.
> 
> I will post up some pictures tomorrow evening of the before and after screed.


Will this be ok as a final finish to drive on, most self levelling screeds are meant for a finish on top such as tiles.

If so I'll be interested to see results, may have a job for this myself.... where from?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Dan_Mol said:


> Will this be ok as a final finish to drive on, most self levelling screeds are meant for a finish on top such as tiles.
> 
> If so I'll be interested to see results, may have a job for this myself.... where from?


I spoke with F Ball technial and they said its ok to use, the product is Heavy Duty (HD) and designed for high traffic areas. It has a high tensile strenght. 
As you say its an underlayment and needs a top coat.

My topcoat is going to be Watco Epoxy Resin floor coating - £140 per 5L, known in the flooring trade to be onc of the strongest top coats availible. 
We use it at work and the floor gets hammered by fork trucks, pallat scraping and general heavy industrial abuse with no pull up whatsoever.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

The new screed was poured yesterday - started at 5am in the morning to get it poured before the sun is blazing on the garage for the day.

The garage floor was degreased at the weekend using BH Surfex HD and a stiff bristle broom, I then rinsed the floor very well to remove all traces of the surfex HD.

For a few weeks before doing this I was checking the moisture content of the current slab, it was always very dry so appears to have a DPM under the slab (its a 1997 build house/garage so I thought it would have a DPM but was best to test before laying the screed).

I firstly applied F.Ball P131 primer to seal the slab and stop the slab from sucking the moisture out of the screed to quickly.

I then mixed up the screed using a drill whisk, working 1 bag at a time. 
Each bag was then poured on the floor and floated out with a large trowel.
I then went over the floor whilst still wet with a spiked roller to remove air.

Used 7 bags in total for 30sq/M and it took 1.5 hrs.
The screed was laid to approx 5mm overall, I was able to walk on it after 4 hours and it was fully dry by the next morning.

I will start painting with the Watco Epoxy Resin over this weekend so will post up some more pics then.

Thanks


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is very impressive.


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice job look foward to more updates...


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , thanx for updates SKY !


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

A big improvement already


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Well done 
Self level can be a pain sometimes but seems like you got it down to a art!!!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

shudaman said:


> Well done
> Self level can be a pain sometimes but seems like you got it down to a art!!!


Thanks for the compliment - I'm a sparks by trade and used to work for a really dis-organised building firm, where because they were so dis-organised and jobs always run late so I learnt lots of different trades so jobs would get done.

:thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

First Coat of the Watco Epoxy Gloss has been applied - this is a 2 pack product where you mix the flooring resin with the hardener - The tint is mid grey.

The the garage is 28sq/m and it took nearly all of the 5L - the product soaked in a bit whilst applying which is good as I wanted it to suck a bit to root into the screed for a better overall strength.

I'm not sure if I should put colour flakes in the final top coat to add a bit of zing?

I'm well please so far.:thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks really good!!
I no how u feel about disorganized firms! How I lernt a lot of what I no haha!

In my research adding flakes depends on the thickness off top coat 
The last thing u want is for the flakes to "poke" through causing you to do a second coat of clear


You also want to be carefull if you want to paint the walls when the floor is looking how u wanted it to lol
Get loads of sheets down:thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to paint the bottom 2 course of brick the same colour as the floor but as the product is epoxy the working time before it goes sticky is approx 30-40 min in this weather so I would not attempt it and rush. 

What I'm going to do is call Watco on Monday and ask what the RAL number is of their mid grey so that I can get 2.5l of the same colour mixed in the weather shield exterior.
Then the walls are going to be white - will be laying down some protect mats we have in work.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like a plan 
I'm sure some normal light gray floor paint wouldn't be far off the same!


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Excellent work. Adding flake will look brilliant also.

What F Ball screed did you use - stop gap 300?!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Dan_Mol said:


> Excellent work. Adding flake will look brilliant also.
> 
> What F Ball screed did you use - stop gap 300?!


That's the one 300 hd


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Brilliant job. Will look even better when the walls are done


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

2nd and final coat of floor resin was put on this evening. 
Applied quite thick, yesterday's first coat has dried but was soft so this coat has stuck well to the base coat. 

Watch technical dept recommended applying the 2nd coat within a day or so of the first coat for a better bond. 

The 2nd coats does not look much different to the first coat but I feel it's added depth.

Going to leave it for a week now with little foot traffic "if any" and will start painting the walls next weekend.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks a great garage to have

Paint doesn't look a million miles from RAL 00A05


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice flooring ! That epoxy coated floor will be easier to maintain & clean .


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Pics below of the finished floor -


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks great SKY !


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks great, a nice hardwood skirting boards and you could live in there!!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That floor looks excellent! My workshop has the same finish as yours did, so I might try this approach too! :thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Started painting the brick wall on Friday after work and finished sat evening.
Took 20 hrs in total just for the first coat. 
I'm using Sandtex trade smooth masonry paint from 10L tubs - the first coat has been watered right down to make a pissy coat.

I have today filled in all screw holes with exterior decorators caulk and will start the 2nd coat later today.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Will look clean ! How many coats will you put on .


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Will look clean ! How many coats will you put on .


I going to decide after the 2nd coat, if it needs a 3rd coat then so be it.
Using trade paint so the pigment is deeper so it may only need the 2nd coat but i'm prepared (mentally) for 3 coats!

So boring but worth while in the end.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

SKY said:


> I going to decide after the 2nd coat, if it needs a 3rd coat then so be it.
> Using trade paint so the pigment is deeper so it may only need the 2nd coat but i'm prepared (mentally) for 3 coats!
> 
> So boring but worth while in the end.


Always prepare for the worst ! j/k .

2nd coat will be easier , but I guess it will take 3 , better 3 thin coats than 2 thick coats . It will be a great looking garage mate .


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Well 2nd coat has gone on 1 bay and left to dry - the brick is flashing through a bit still so it will be 3 coats.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Well , you wont regret it on the end .


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Where did you get the screed? my new garage has a few very uneven parts, im hoping to level out.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

liamsxa said:


> Where did you get the screed? my new garage has a few very uneven parts, im hoping to level out.


Just local flooring suppliers


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

nice job with the levelling compound, impressive


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Garage looks great how you getting on with the painting now ?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Started final coat this evening after work. Takes 2.5 hrs per bay so I'm doing one bay after work each day. 
Should be done by sat and ready for the electrics. 

The delay has been due to a flood in the garage.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for updates ! 

Hope you din t had too much damage because of flood !


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I used brilliant white Dulux Exterior Weathershield on the single skin brickwork in my garage and I only really did one coat.

I got the whole thing painted and it covered really well, then I just touched in the bits where it needed overcoating straight after.

That was probably 3 years ago and it still looks freshly painted!

The floor is crap though. I used Ronseal Diamond Hard floor paint (red)
Proper crap - i tramp most of it back in the bl00dy house.

Its chipped and flaked to bits.
Need to sort out over the summer - might pressure wash the hell out of it to remove it.

You've done a nice job of yours SKY - well done mate
Hope the flood has slowed you down too much


----------



## Hamster12 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very smooth, I've had the paint ready in my garage for ages but there is a car in the way at the moment.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Will update again very soon as nearly finished


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Will check it out !


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

How is the floor holding up?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great thus far! I'm looking forward to the end result! 

You boys Nd your garages are making me rather jealous! 

I'd absolutely love to be able to tinker when it's raining out!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks fantastic. My I ask, what dimensions is your garage?


----------



## 8c-red (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but I wanted to ask how the floor is holding up a few years on?

I am about to do the same to my garage (when the temperature gets into double digits anyway), and will go for the same Stopgrap screed under the Watco paint if yours is still holding up well?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

floor looks fantastic!

Looking forward to seeing this progress. love a good garage thread haha


----------

